# GTL Android Tablet



## Diane002 (11 mo ago)

As part of a Statewide program through CDCR my son recently received a GTL Android Tablet. Somehow he has managed to turn the keyboard off. Not finding anything on this specific Tablet, I have Googled how to turn on an Android keyboard but everything starts with "Go to "Settings" which he messaged "No virtual keyboard no text" which makes no sense and he is a well-spoken young man! Can he fix this and if so how?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

These Factory Reset instructions are fairly standard with most tablets running Android.

With the device off, press and hold the "Volume Up," "Home" and "Power" buttons. Release the buttons when you see the recovery screen. Use the volume buttons to navigate the menu and *select "wipe data / factory reset*." Then press "Home" to choose the highlighted selection.

Note that this process wipes/erases/destroys everything that is currently on the device and then re-installs the Android OS (which is stored in a user-inaccesible space) which will return the tablet to exactly the way it was when it left the factory.

However, because this could also destroy whatever the CDCR (or school system) had installed after receiving the device, it may well not allow anyone, other than them, to do a Factory Reset. If this is the case, you would need to get with them in order to try and fix the problem.

Hopefully though, they had the factory install everything needed by the CDCR and school within the Factory Reset and everything will be fine.

Let us know ...


----------



## Diane002 (11 mo ago)

SpywareDr said:


> These Factory Reset instructions are fairly standard with most tablets running Android.
> 
> With the device off, press and hold the "Volume Up," "Home" and "Power" buttons. Release the buttons when you see the recovery screen. Use the volume buttons to navigate the menu and *select "wipe data / factory reset*." Then press "Home" to choose the highlighted selection.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Diane002 (11 mo ago)

Diane002 said:


> Thanks so much! I will let you know the outcome.


As I suspected he was unable to do anything to the Tablet. The prison is going to either repair or swap it out for a new one. I appreciate your help! Of all the research I did, your answer was really the best!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)




----------

